# What the Dr. Says?



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh and the heading says Pipe but also talks about cigars, Sorry if posted in wrong area as well. 
So I was watching some you tube and seen something that I was like WOW ok. As the people that know me know I smoke Pipe and Cigars with a Passion. Then I find this, However still not going to change how my every day life is. I tried to find it on here didn't see any thing posted sorry if it has already.






Just thought I would share what the doc says.

Happy New Year all.

James


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

F**K You Dr. Bob, it's my body, I will do what I want with it. I gives a f**k what your study says, I say I am happy smoking cig, cigars and the pipe on occasion.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Ohh, and little known fact, Dr Bob is only 15 years old, and he looks like he's 60. Never smoked a day in his life, well....


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

what is wrong with that dude's fingers?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Guess he pissed Rob off - LOL / LMAO - you tell him Swany!! I got your back!


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

No one is getting out of here alive, gotta die of something one of these days. If this shortens my life, it will be at the end hopefully when I'm 90 and pissing myself etc. Spare me more of those years... I'll spark up occasionally instead with some moderation to my debauchery. Thanks


----------

